
Photographer behind 'monkey selfie' is broke after years-long copyright battle - hoov
https://www.dpreview.com/news/7323283771/photographer-behind-famous-monkey-selfie-broke-after-years-long-copyright-battle
======
52-6F-62
I can't believe PETA sued him. That's worse than the Wikimedia business. And
Wikimedia's play in that was really low. And I am a big fan of Wikimedia. I'm
surprised at their conduct there.

